# Newb here with a need of a UTV for non-profit organization.



## [email protected] (May 15, 2018)

Hey folks! Our plow truck died, over some 25 years old and it's time to find a replacement. Also our Polaris Sportsman 500 6x6 ATV had it's transmission shot for the 3rd time by a staff who was not careful with it. Never happening again.

We are looking at to get a UTV that serves multi function to our needs. Mostly to make sure our parking lots are plowed as the primary function in the winter months.

We are a non-profit children's residence camp that serves the Deaf community. We operate year round with Airbnb and cabin rentals in Old Snowmass, CO. Our property is 17 acres along snowmass creek.

In the winter months, it does dump here up to 2 feet, not all the time. When it does, it sucks. Other than that there would be occasional half feet days. We need a UTV that is strong to push a lot of snow, dry or wet. We've had snowblowers that fail on us due to the loads. When our truck died in the middle of winter, we had to contract with a snow moving company. What I liked about them is they had a UTV with a bucket. It did the job well. Cleaned everything nicely and out of small spaces.

In the summer months we used our truck and ATV to haul firewood from all the chopped fallen on the trails, re-spread gravel from snow piles that melt away, bring supplies and food down to our campers on the other side of the property, haul activity things, haul staff, bring hurt campers to the medical center, transport grounds equipment to maintain the trails and property and so much more.

We want to see if there's a UTV that serves so much function, has attachments to serve our function and is safe for a children's camp. (We need speed and safety for medical reasons)

We did look at the Kubota RTV, looks attractive, yet could not find any bucket attachment that would serve a ton of function for us. Are there any other UTV that is similar to the Kubota for the quality it serves that would be best for us?

Don't worry about budget, it's about the best that serves our needs. We can fundraise or find a donor to cover big chucks of the cost.

To learn more about us and help us answer our questions, take a look at our website to know more about us. www.aspencamp.org

Thank you so much!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You could get a Toolcat https://www.bobcat.com/utility-products/toolcat/features. They have a multitude of attachments that can be used on them. They're expensive though. And I don't know how much area you actually have plowed, but doing it with a bucket is about the most inefficient way to clear snow. I'd look into either a Toolcat, or a small ag tractor that can be used for several purposes.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Toolcat. And keep the morons out of it.

Edit. Jeff beat me to it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey folks! Our plow truck died, over some 25 years old and it's time to find a replacement. Also our Polaris Sportsman 500 6x6 ATV had it's transmission shot for the 3rd time by a staff who was not careful with it. Never happening again.
> 
> We are looking at to get a UTV that serves multi function to our needs. Mostly to make sure our parking lots are plowed as the primary function in the winter months.
> 
> ...


First off... very informative opening post.
I'm pretty familiar with your side of the divide along with know what kind of snow you get (I have friends that use to work for Snowmass in the Cat shops).
I highly doubt your find something that fits both needs, you'll have to give up one thing for another.
Since budget isn't a big concern.I would give serious look at medium size 4X4 tractors with a blade in front and a blower on the 3pt hitch for snow removal. It could be used for firewood harvesting.
As far as speed for medical situations get a double cab UTV of your choice.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is top speed on a tool cat?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is top speed on a tool cat?


According to the BC web top speed is 17mph


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> According to the BC web top speed is 17mph


I've seen 18.5 on the dash a handful of times but that was down hill.

Buying a new one, opting for the larger tires would help as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2018)

Thank you for the responses and suggestions! Helps a ton! Will be back here when we have more questions.


----------

